# Chateau Noisy March 15



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 13, 2015)

Morning all, 

My last report from my recent trip to Belgium, and its one we all know of.

Chateau Noisy aka Chateau Miranda.

This place has been done so much over the years and i hear its due to be demo'd this year 

It was my second visit here and i must say i saw alot more of it this time, esp those twin baths 

Enjoy


Chateau Noisy by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Chateau Noisy by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Chateau Noisy by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Chateau Noisy by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Chateau Noisy by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Chateau Noisy by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Chateau Noisy by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Chateau Noisy by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Chateau Noisy by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Chateau Noisy by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Chateau Noisy by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Chateau Noisy by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Chateau Noisy by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Chateau Noisy by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Hope you enjoyed

DirtyJigsaw


----------



## Scattergun (Apr 13, 2015)

Good work mate. What's the story on the demo?


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 13, 2015)

Cheers man. All I know it's what's on wiki. 

See here

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miranda_Castle


----------



## HughieD (Apr 13, 2015)

Mind-bendingly good photos. Absolutely loved that. Thanks for sharing.

If such a beautiful building does get knocked down that will be criminal...


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 13, 2015)

HughieD said:


> Mind-bendingly good photos. Absolutely loved that. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> If such a beautiful building does get knocked down that will be criminal...



Thanks very much HughieD 

Yeah, im gutted they are knocking this place down, yes, its dangerous, but its stunningly beautiful


----------



## tumble112 (Apr 13, 2015)

Good job getting this before its gone. Well shot again.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 13, 2015)

Beautiful set mate..love them twin baths.well done.hopefuly I can get here before it gets demolished.if that actually really happens


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 13, 2015)

Mikeymutt said:


> Beautiful set mate..love them twin baths.well done.hopefuly I can get here before it gets demolished.if that actually really happens



Cheers mate 

Yeah, the twin baths are awesome, I missed them on my first visit, as I was there in a thunderstorm and I heard only way to get to them was over the Walk of Death haha! But there is another way 

I hope you and anyone else who wants to see this place gets to see it, its great, and yes, that's if it actually does get demo'd


----------



## smiler (Apr 13, 2015)

Lovely Pics, the exterior shots are stunning, I enjoyed it, Many Thanks


----------



## brickworx (Apr 13, 2015)

Wow - I am not jealous, no...not a bit! 

Amazing, what a a beautiful building and nice set of pics....exteriors are awesome, cheers Jigsaw.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks all 

Yes Brickworx, the building is fantastic to look at, and even better to walk around. Would love to have seen it when it was in use.


----------



## LittleOz (Apr 13, 2015)

Lovely stuff. I really want to get over to this one before the wrecking ball rolls up.

I see my near neighbour, Mr rand was with you


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 13, 2015)

Yeah mate, id def get over there if you can, such a great location 

He was indeed, we had a great few days in Belgium, exploring and Belgium beer, oh, and not forgetting pizzas


----------



## Scattergun (Apr 13, 2015)

Once it's gone it's gone eh. I'll need to keep an eye on developments, if I get over to Belgium again this year I might pay it one last visit.


----------



## Scattergun (Apr 14, 2015)

> Yeah mate, id def get over there if you can, such a great location
> 
> He was indeed, we had a great few days in Belgium, exploring and Belgium beer, oh, and not forgetting pizzas



If you succumb to the Belgian beer you might as well toss the exploring trip out the window..


----------



## CovertUrbex (Apr 14, 2015)

One of my favourite sites I've visited, good to see its still standing but a great shame if it does go.. Well shot sir


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 14, 2015)

Stunning collection of images.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 14, 2015)

scattergun said:


> If you succumb to the Belgian beer you might as well toss the exploring trip out the window..



That is so true haha! 8.6%, 9.5% and 10% beer we were drinking! The barmen said even the Belgian lads don't drink it! Haha


----------



## Scattergun (Apr 14, 2015)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> That is so true haha! 8.6%, 9.5% and 10% beer we were drinking! The barmen said even the Belgian lads don't drink it! Haha



When I dragged myself through Noisy last it was with a horrific hangover in tow. Shameful


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 14, 2015)

scattergun said:


> When I dragged myself through Noisy last it was with a horrific hangover in tow. Shameful



haha! And even getting to Noisy is hard enough without a hangover!


----------



## sparky. (Apr 17, 2015)

very nice mate like the pic of us  and not forgetting BURGER haha


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 18, 2015)

sparky. said:


> very nice mate like the pic of us  and not forgetting BURGER haha



BUR-GER hahaha!


----------



## Dugie (Apr 27, 2015)

I cannot get my head around a place like being flattened  It seems such a crime.

Cracking snaps as usual DJ. I really to get my ass back over the water asap.

Dugie


----------

